# Fait of .357 sig



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm still shopping for a ccw I was set on .45 acp but pistols are just too big in this caliber so I have dropped back to 40S&W or .357 sig. I have searched other forums and sites for sig info and reviews. What is the fait of the sig round? Did it turn out to be just a fad or is it a great round?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it will be around a while - its still selling. Kinda like the 10mm. But, the rounds will cost more, and many people I have seen who own them have complained about the recoil. Also, have U gone and priced the ammo? U may be surprised.

Honestly, I'd get a 9mm. Shot placement is what is important. I switched to all 9mms a while back because the ammo is just slightly over $5 a box. I can afford to shoot 200 rounds every other week.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

FBI uses them I believe so it will probably be around a while. I like shooting mine out of a USP-c but that is one big hunk of metal for CCW.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not a fan. I had a Glock in .357 Sig that really knocked your socks off when you shot it. I dropped in a different recoil spring and guide rod that helped things out a bit, but I still didn't like it much. 

I'm much happier about a .40 caliber. I think you would be as well. However, I have friends that swear by their .357 Sigs (Model 229). I think the heavier gun would eat up the recoil a bit more, so I'd pick a steel gun if I was dead-set on .357. 

The .357 seems to be sticking around pretty well. The .40 is still probably more popular, and I think with good reason. The .357 Sig is pretty much a necked-down .40 caliber, and when you neck cartridges down, the pressure and recoil go up. 

My advice is worth exactly what you paid for it......:rock:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like them (357sig) but if your planning on going to the range a lot, it will cost you. Go with a 9.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want a packing gun I would stay with the 9mm or .40cal models in the manufacture of your choice. Everybody makes them in steel and plastic. IMHO I think the .357sig is just starting to die out like the 10mm. Gun shops around here are selling about 20 to 1. There for a while they sold like hot cakes but now they are turning up at gun shows used. Good luck in what ever you get.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

If I understand correctly...the .357 sig is a 9mm bullet type in a necked-down .40 case that drives it at 1400 fps + with good ammo...HP's literally explode into big holes. Mine is an H&K (heavy), but I actually like the shooting characteristics and am more accurate with it than the .40 out of the same frame, but that's just me.



> Implementation
> The SIG-Sauer P229 in .357 SIG is currently the standard issue firearm carried by agents of the United States Secret Service, Virginia State Police, and various other local and state departments. In most cases, it has replaced 10 mm/.40 S&W and 9 mm "Para" loads. In 1995, the Texas Department of Public Safety became the first government agency to implement the .357 SIG


Wikipedia kicks butt...



> *Platforms*
> 
> Firearms being or having been produced for the 357 SIG cartridge number many. Here are a few in production as of the year 2005:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the .357 sig and hopefully one day Ill own a gun that can fire it. I ALMOST got a replacement barrel for my HK, but I ended up just getting rid of it instead.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The 357 SIG out of my SIG 229 is quite controllable.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> FBI uses them I believe so it will probably be around a while. I like shooting mine out of a USP-c but that is one big hunk of metal for CCW.


The Secret Service issues them also (Sig P229). Ditto on the price of ammo, it's pretty expensive stuff. Nevertheless, I don't have a pistol in that caliber, and I want one. Someday.....


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> The 357 SIG out of my SIG 229 is quite controllable.


Agreed. I have the same setup and don't find the recoil at all offensive. It's a great, hard hitting, flat shooting cartridge. I carry it frequently.


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, so it's still alive and kicking correct; ammo is costly has a bit of recoil. Does anyone forsee the round fadding away in the next 15yrs? How does recoil compare to .45 acp? Will reloading cut the cost down? Some calibers are just cheaper to buy that's why I ask. Would it be a good CCW or better left to a service size frame? The .357 is basically a 9mm round on steroids, so when a auto pistol is designed to deliver .357 mag ballistics shouldn't one expect to get some very noticable recoil, the .357 mag is no sloch or am I missing something?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Seems to be an interesting round. Not sure if it's necessary but it obviously has some following. Oh by the way, "fait"????? Did I miss something? :smt082


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Charlie, thanks for pointing out the miss spell of "Fate" my question to the forum is the .357 sig dropping of the radar screen as a fad round and is it a smart choice for a CCW?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just messin' with ya'. I'm definately no grammar policia! I've never shot the .357 Sig but I don't think I'd be to worried about it 'cause I shoot 10mm and it can't have any more "snap" or recoil that a 10. I think it would be a good round to shoot and gun to own just 'cause whatever you're shootin' in could be easily converted to .40 cal. or even 9mm. Kinda' of a two (or three) in one gun. I think we've all decided you need to go ahead and get one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: And...........the 10mm is not "starting to die out", it is currently having a resurgence and becomming more popular. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> Charlie, thanks for pointing out the miss spell of "Fate" my question to the forum is the .357 sig dropping of the radar screen as a fad round and is it a smart choice for a CCW?


I noticed it right away, but chose not to say anything :smt082


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Fate of .357 Sig*

Our department just changed from the Sig Pro 2340 in 357 Sig to the Sig P226 in .357 Sig and I donot see us going to the .45 or back to the 9mm +p+ in the future. I feel very comfortable with the 357 Sig. and think that it is the best round available without exception. The 9mm and 45 are cheaper to use and the 10mm is a great round but for what needs to be done by the police, the 357 Sig is the best available. We are very pleased with the P226 Sigs.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

From my posting on Sigforum:

Buy the guns and never look back. I haven't! Here are factory loads ( some factory reloads I've shot ):

1.) American Eagle - 125g - FMJ F
**2.) CCI Speer Blazer - 125g - TMJ F
3.) CCI Speer Lawman -125g - TMJ F
4.) CCI Speer Gold Dot - 125g - GDHP F
5.) Collins Cartridge Co. - 125g - FMJ F 
6.) Corbon - 115g - JHP F
7.) Corbon - 125g - JHP F
8.) Corbon DPX- 125g - DPX
9.) Corbon Pow'R Ball - 100gr - PB
**10.) Corbon BeeSafe - 91g - BS
11.) CNC Cartridge - 124g - FMJ F
12.) CNC Cartridge - 124g - JHP F
13.) CNC Cartridge - 102g golden sabre - JHP F
14.) DFA - 85g - Nylon ( lead free ) 
15.) Double Tap - 125g - JHP F
16.) Double Tap - 125g - FMJ
17.) Double Tap - 115g - JHP
18.) Double Tap - 147g - JHP
19.) Federal - 125g - FMJ F
20.) Federal - 125g - JHP F
**21.) Federal - 150g - JHP F
22.) Georgia Arms - 125g - FMJ F
23.) Georgia Arms - 125g - GDHP
24.) Hornady - 124g - JHP F
25.) Hornady - 147g - JHP F
26.) Lancer Custom - 125g - FMJ F
27.) Lancer Custom - 125g - XTP
28.) Lancer Custom - 125g - JHP
29.) Maine Cartridge Company - 147g - JHP F
30.) Master Cartridge - 125g - FMJ (RL) F
31.) PMC - 124g - FMJ F
32.) PMC Starfire - 125g - JHP F
33.) Precision Ammunition - 125g - JHP F
**34.) Pro-Load - 125g - JHP F
35.) Reeds's Ammo & Research - 90g - XTP
36.) Reeds's Ammo & Research - 115g - XTP
37.) Reeds's Ammo & Research - 124g - XTP
38.) Reeds's Ammo & Research - 147g - XTP
39.) Reed's Ammun. & Res - 124g - Gold Sabre F 
40.) Remington - 125g - JHP F
**41.) Remington Gold Sabre - 125g - BJHP
42.) Sellier& Belliot - 140g - FMJ F
**43.) Triton - 115g - JHP
**44.) Triton - 125g - JHP
**45.) Triton - 135g - JHP F
46.) Ultramax - 125g - FMJ (RL)* F
47.) UMC - 125g - FMJ F
48.) UMC - 125g - JHP F
49.) Wagner Acuswage - 125g - TMJ
50.) Winchester - 125g - FMJ F
51.) Winchester - 125g - JHP F
52.) Winchester Ranger - 125g - SXT

The Secret service use this round.
The Sky Marshalls use this round.
& others:
# Alameda County
# Delaware State Police (First to adopt the 357 SIG)
# Dallas, Texas Police
# Federal Protective Services (FPS) Special Agents for General Services Administration (GSA) - P229
# Keizer Police Department, Oregon
# La Porte County Indiana Sheriff's Department
# Laurence County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee
# Las Vegas Metro Police (allowed use of)
# Liberty Twp Police Dept, Ohio
# Maine Aroostook County Sheriff's Office
# Maine Game Wardens (P226)
# Maricopa County [Phoenix] Arizona Sheriff's Office/MCSO
# Montcalm County (Michigan) Sheriff's Office
# New Jersey Division of Fish & Game
# New Mexico State Police
# Niles Police Dept, Ohio
# Northwood Police Dept, ND
# NC Highway Patrol
# NC Wake County Sheriff's Department
# NC Wildlife Enforcement Officers
# Nueces County Sheriff Department, Texas (Sigpro)
# Oakland County Sheriff's Dept, Michigan
# Orange Police Dept, CT (sig pro, SP2340 .357)
# Orlando PD (plainclothes officers)
# Oxford, Mississippi
# Richmond, Virginia
# Rocky Mount Police Dept, Rocky Mount, NC
# Springfield, IL
# Tennessee Highway Patrol
# Union County Sheriff's Office, Marysville, Ohio (Glock 31)
# Texas, DPS United States (GSA) - Office of Inspector General (OIG) Special Agents - P229
# Virginia State Police
# Pennsylvania Game commission

Does it look like it's going away??


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Buckeye,

A few more to add to your list - although these are not in production any more, they can still be found once in a while:

Mauser M2
Beretta 8357 Cougar F
Beretta 8357 Cougar D
Steyr M357 ( forerunner of A-1 series )
Taurus PT957
S&W Sigma SW357


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Flashbang said:


> Buckeye,
> 
> A few more to add to your list - although these are not in production any more, they can still be found once in a while:
> 
> ...


They made a Sigma in .357 Sig huh?

Anyone know anything about this model...reliability?, can a .40 be converted with a drop-in barrel? I was going to get a Sigma in .40...didn't know they had one in .357 Sig.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It's a great round, and I prefer it by far over the .40SW. It'll hang around, but it'll cost a little more. It's worth it though.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have never shot the round so I cannot really comment on how it shoots. I think that with it's popularity it should be around for a while. I prefer the .45's and I have big hands so I don't mind packing a bigger gun around. How much does .357sig ammo go for? I heard somewhere that it runs around $20 a box.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Got one and it is a love-hate relationship. recoil makes the second shot very slow. But there is NO doubt it will get the job, at hand, done!! It's one of those guns that when you come home from the range and clean it,you say to yourself ,"well, that's enough of that for awhile"! Ant the next time you go you take the recoiling little sh** with you agian! I reload for it so ammo cost is not a player.For long range sessions I down load it to 9MM+P. Sell it? not a chance


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Well my new neighbor and I went hunting this weekend and he had the xd sub compact in .40sw, brought a smile to my face because I got to hold one. It was just what I wanted in a CCW. I'll shoot it next weekend and if I like the way it shoots I'll buy it. S&W .40 is more than enough for a CCW. If I'm trying to make a statement with open carry I'll buy a 1911 or the Baby Eagle in .45acp.


----------

